# Homemade Protein Bar...mmmmmm



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I made a batch of these last night OMG they are goooooood :thumb::thumb: I used raisins


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks dam good :thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been looking for a good protein bar recipe, and that looks great to me, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

surely its cheaper buying in bulk than making them:tumbleweed:
Used to make my own flapjacks but soon got fed up and it didnt work out any cheaper


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> surely its cheaper buying in bulk than making them:tumbleweed:
> Used to make my own flapjacks but soon got fed up and it didnt work out any cheaper


I'd rather make my own - at least you then know whats going in them. As for price, bars locally are around £2 so I'll make a batch and price them up and post my costings up :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

RedUntilDead said:


> surely its cheaper buying in bulk than making them:tumbleweed:
> Used to make my own flapjacks but soon got fed up and it didnt work out any cheaper


Well I already have plenty of Oats and Proteins.. So i only needed to buy the other ingredients.

And at least I know exactly what is in my bars.. All Natural ingredients..and NO Processed sugars


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Woodking said:


> I'd rather make my own - at least you then know whats going in them. As for price, bars locally are around £2 so I'll make a batch and price them up and post my costings up :thumb:





buck-egit said:


> Well I already have plenty of Oats and Proteins.. So i only needed to buy the other ingredients.
> 
> And at least I know exactly what is in my bars.. All Natural ingredients..and NO Processed sugars


Exactly, you make, you know whats in it


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Healthy Muffins. 

Makes 10 Muffins

Ingredients:
50g Butter
75g Brown Sugar
1 Egg
225g Spelt or Wholemeal Flour
2-3 Mashed Bananas
Pinch of Salt
1 tsp Baking Powder
1tsp Vanilla or Almond Essence
5 Tbsp Milk

Optional
100g Chocolate Protein Powder (Add extra liquid if you add the protein)
75+% cocoa Chocolate, few squares crushed
2 handfuls of Oats

Method:
Combine everything in a large bowl
Spoon into 10 non stick muffin cases
Bake at 190degs for 20mins


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Healthy Muffins.
> 
> Makes 10 Muffins
> 
> ...


I love Muffin :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thought you might say something like that


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Thought you might say something like that


I'm damed if im going to let you down mate


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So are you going to make some muffs happy and eat them or what?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> I love Muffin :thumb: :doublesho


I prefer Nigella Lawson's muffin's


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do we have any other flapjack recipes? Healthy ones.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Do we have any other flapjack recipes? Healthy ones.


Normally a recipe is printed on the actual boxes of oats. Surprise your missus one day and help her with the shopping. Instead of reading all the newspapers, go and have a read of the cereal boxes:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Woodking said:


> I'd rather make my own - at least you then know whats going in them. As for price, bars locally are around £2 so I'll make a batch and price them up and post my costings up :thumb:


If you have the time then go for it. Bars are half that at myprotein though.

I know, start a thread, cost it up and flog them to us, some have done it with waxes and fanboys (to quote Quey) are mad for it:thumb:

Not taking the ****, I make my own when I have the time. When I say I, I really mean the missus does :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Healthy Muffins.
> 
> Makes 10 Muffins
> 
> ...


:doublesho


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Woodking said:


> I'd rather make my own - at least you then know whats going in them. As for price, bars locally are around £2 so I'll make a batch and price them up and post my costings up :thumb:


Ok got most of the ingrediants to make the bars, just trying to find Almond Milk then I'm all set :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Woodking said:


> Ok got most of the ingrediants to make the bars, just trying to find Almond Milk then I'm all set :thumb:


Holland & Barret sell it in my town

You can also use Soy or UHT if you can find that. The Uht will last longer due to the milk not going sour... Of course if like me you eat all your bars in 3 days lol you will be fine...


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

buck-egit said:


> Holland & Barret sell it in my town
> 
> You can also use Soy or UHT if you can find that. The Uht will last longer due to the milk not going sour... Of course if like me you eat all your bars in 3 days lol you will be fine...


Got it! Our local Waitrose sell it luckily. Its got over a year BBE date so it should last ok in the bars!

Like the guy in the vid says, I'm avoiding Soy products as they allegedly promote estrogen, don't want any of those man boobs!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to make my own. Think I used oats, protein powder and peanut butter. I couldn't stand them like that so use to lightly coat them in melted chocolate.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Right here are the ingrediants ready to go. Costings and the finished product to follow :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Woodking said:


> Right here are the ingrediants ready to go. Costings and the finished product to follow :thumb:


Show us your finished bars... carefull with the amount of liquid .. My first batch where a bit sticky..

Where did you get the apple sauce i cant find any... and is it unsweetened


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What's in the jar 2nd from right? Also, where is the Protein powder?

What could I use instead of peanut butter. Ewww!!!


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

2nd jar from right is the apple sauce stuff










Protein










And TADA! They are lovely, I'm going to make a 2nd batch later on :thumb:










Costings to follow


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> What's in the jar 2nd from right? Also, where is the Protein powder?
> 
> What could I use instead of peanut butter. Ewww!!!


How about Nutella, or perhaps a Soy Nut Butter (if you are ok with Soy products)?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

2nd jar from the right has a green lid. 

Is the Apple sauce unsweetened?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How much protein per 60g serving is that?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Matt. said:


> 2nd jar from the right has a green lid.
> 
> Is the Apple sauce unsweetened?


Looks like honey


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Did you not use Peanut butter then?


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> 2nd jar from the right has a green lid.
> 
> Is the Apple sauce unsweetened?


Yep, apologies its the Honey - got a new puppy here at home so trying to get this done inbetween getting chewed half to death and cleaning up!

Peanut butter is organic but missing from the photo, and I did use it, I love peanut butter!

The apple sauce doesnt say unsweetened on it, but it just has just apples/water/starch and absorbic acid antioxidant so I picked that one.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> How much protein per 60g serving is that?


I put 4 full 29g scoops of protein in, giving 96g pure protein, thats not including whats in the milk/peanut butter/almonds and oats (11g of protein per 100g - just in the oats alone):doublesho

I was able to make 10 flapjacks, sized larger than a Mars Bar so just in protein powder alone that should give 10g each - and I'm guessing they'd be getting towards 20g protein per bar with all the other ingrediants.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok here we go.

Cost of all ingrediants to buy in total £16.62. (Not including a tub of protein but includes me adding the protein powder which I priced at 46p a scoop- £36 divided by 77 scoops = 46p x 4)

Note *I didn't add the cost of vanilla or cinnamon as we already had those and not sure what they cost. 

This batch made 10 decent flapjacks @ £16.62 so around £1.66 each. 

Not bad you say....... but very good when you consider I have enough ingrediants left to make at least 3 more batches, plus still have stuff left over!:doublesho

If able to make 40 flapjacks from these ingrediants then the cost would be around 42p per flapjack :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I meant on the side of the tub, does it say how much protein per serving.

So it looks like its more cost effective to make them yourself. :thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> I meant on the side of the tub, does it say how much protein per serving.
> 
> So it looks like its more cost effective to make them yourself. :thumb:


Hi Matt

On the side of the protein tub, 1 scoop of the powder is 29.4g in weight, with 24g of that being pure protein. 77 scoops per tub.

It does work out cheaper to make them at home, plus you know exactly whats going in them. The wife's impressed and wants me to make another batch :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So you would mix one scoop with water?

How much fat and carbs does it have per scoop?


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> So you would mix one scoop with water?
> 
> How much fat and carbs does it have per scoop?


Yep, I mix with water but you can use milk if you want it a bit slower absorbing - night time for example (tastes better with milk as well but ok with water and great after training for fast absorption).

Per Scoop (29.4g)

Protein 24g
Fat 1g
Carbs 1.6g
Energy 111 kcal

Each scoop also contains 5.5g BCAAs and 4g Glutamine & Precursors.

IMO Optimum Nutrition Whey is the best on the market, very popular and no wind side effects at a good price.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Been looking at this one http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/total_protein

You sure you only have one scoop?


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Been looking at this one http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/total_protein
> 
> You sure you only have one scoop?


I do only use 1 scoop at a time. I have 6 small meals a day - 2 of them are protein shakes alone and the night time one is normally cottage cheese. I spread out my protein intake in small amounts rather than big loads throughout the day. I add it to my breakfast cereal milk, or a fruit smoothie etc and it helps me stay leaner.

If you consume large amounts of protein, your body becomes less efficient at processing it and uses much of it for energy (look up damination and oxidation). If you consume small amounts of protein, your body becomes extremely efficient at using that protein and burns less for energy, so it's a tradeoff.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So it would be better to have one scoop post workout with water, then one scoop with milk before bed, for slower release?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I use ON Whey and there Casien....

good to see you like the recipe. I am gona be looking for Almond milk or UHT tom and making another batch myself...I cut mine into 6 bars but im a greedy bugger ... lol


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> So it would be better to have one scoop post workout with water, then one scoop with milk before bed, for slower release?


Hi Matt

Plenty of good nutrition and supplement guides here bud if you need any info

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbmainnut.htm

HTH

Woody


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cant find Almond Milk, any ideas who sells this ?


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Got mine at Waitrose, but health food shops may also have it. You don't need to use much so I guess Soya Milk would be ok if you can't find any. 

I'm loving the flapjacks, and workmates all ask for the recipe :thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok chaps, for us who like to bake in 'Metric', here's a list of ingredients I used to make the flapjacks translated from those US 'Cup' sizes!

*'Dry' ingredients*
200g Porridge Oats
100g Protein Powder
50g Raisins or dried cranberries if you find them
25g Flaked Almonds
1/2 Tablespoon of Cinnamon Powder

*'Wet' ingredients*

100ml of Almond (or Soya) milk
50g of Organic Peanut Butter
50g of Unsweetened Apple Sauce - like the sauce you put on roast pork
50g of Cloudy Honey
25g of 70% Dark Chocolate broken into small chunks
Teaspoon of Vanilla Extract

Mix up all the 'Dry' parts into a bowl, and then mix the 'Wet' parts in another bowl. If you have a microwave, heat up all the 'Wet' so it all melts together, it'll go nice and runny and brown in colour. If not, put the bowl over a saucepan containing hot water, it'll do the trick.

Prepare a baking tray by lining it with greaseproof paper and a little bit of margarine or butter to stop the flapjacks sticking to the paper.

Mix the hot 'Wet' ingredients into the 'Dry' bowl with a decent wooden spoon, you'll really need to work it in! As soon as it's all mixed, spoon it into the baking tray and flatten it out the best you can, you may need to use your hands as it's very sticky. Let it cool, 20 mins in the fridge and they should be ready to go. Very tasty indeed :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone got 100g of protein to spare? :doublesho


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Anyone got 100g of protein to spare? :doublesho


Google 'Protein Powder Samples' and you might be able to bag some freebies Matt


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mate.. Will give it ago


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

rickparmar said:


> Thanks mate.. Will give it ago


They are well worth it, damn tasty and not expensive. Plus you know exactly whats going into them and its all good quality nutrition.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Right going sainsburrys now

Protein powder i have is choc flavour, is that ok to use ?


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

rickparmar said:


> Right going sainsburrys now
> 
> Protein powder i have is choc flavour, is that ok to use ?


Sure is, I've done vanilla and choc and they are both great. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your bars :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't seem to get any samples.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well i screwed up lol


couldn't find almond milk so got vanilla soy milk
couldn't find organic peanut butter so got low fat one instead
couldn't find unsweetened apple sauce so got a normal one ?

Made it all, looked pretty good and popped in the fridge... was happy

Then said FCUKKKKK, i forgot the Protein powder, took the mixture out of the fridge and remixed it with the protein, think its screwed up now and its still not set, very spongy


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Can't seem to get any samples.


http://www.wheyprotein247.co.uk/freesamples.html

http://www.thegoodwhey.com/

Or Amazon for a full tub - well worth it and cheaper than a night out on the lash!


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

rickparmar said:


> Well i screwed up lol
> 
> couldn't find almond milk so got vanilla soy milk
> couldn't find organic peanut butter so got low fat one instead
> ...


Soy milks ok, low fat PB is ok, and normal apple sauce is ok, but its a shame you missed the powder! You should have enough left to make another batch right?

One of my batches was a bit 'sloppy' so I gave it 5 mins in the oven. Went ok but no way near as tasty as a 'fridge' batch


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Woodking said:


> Soy milks ok, low fat PB is ok, and normal apple sauce is ok, but its a shame you missed the powder! You should have enough left to make another batch right?
> 
> One of my batches was a bit 'sloppy' so I gave it 5 mins in the oven. Went ok but no way near as tasty as a 'fridge' batch


there are some tests that are saying Soy heightens Estrogen....you are better buying DREAM RICE MILK....this is what I use in mine. It also doesnt go off so you bars will last longer in the fridge... as I can make 12 Mars Bar sized Bars

I also now add the same amount of Protein as oats which gives the bars a 50/50 split in carbs and Protein.... I put all the igredients into MFP and they came out with 30g protein and 31g carbs 15g fat... and 230cals per bar.. thats me splitting them into 12....

This is now my second batch and I hit the sweet spot with them this time they came out of the fridge nice and hard. The only thing I had to do it lift them out and trun them over and take them off the grease paper as they are still wet on the under side. turning them over then dries them all over ....


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry to dig up an old thread guys, but have been told differant things as to what type of oats to buy to make protein bars. some have said use reg breakfast oats, others say they wont work. anyone any advice as to what i need to buy thanks peeps


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

rob warrington said:


> sorry to dig up an old thread guys, but have been told differant things as to what type of oats to buy to make protein bars. some have said use reg breakfast oats, others say they wont work. anyone any advice as to what i need to buy thanks peeps


Hi Rob

I only use regular breakfast oats, and they make tasty bars :thumb:

HTH


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

What could be used instead on peanut butter as I cant stand the stuff?


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

neil1983 said:


> What could be used instead on peanut butter as I cant stand the stuff?


I don't taste it at all in the flapjacks, you could use the smooth stuff and I doubt you'd even know it was in there?

Not sure what else you could use really 

*Edit* How about Tahini paste, the stuff you make humous from? Its got a nice taste and has protein in it along with omega 3 - 6, all good for you.


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers mate, I might give the peanut butter a try to see if I can taste it or not first, if I can then I'll try some tahini paste.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Tahini has moderate levels of saturated fat, walnuts and pinenuts nuts are better for my heart than almonds, my kids are into cooking now so will have a go at these.

Thanks John


----------

